# Kienzle Divers



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Just acquired a Kienzle diver in trade. Can't seem to find out much about them.... Can anyone give me a heads up please?

Thanks VM

Rob


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Try contatcing new member Densison

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=33814


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Barryboy said:


> Just acquired a Kienzle diver in trade. Can't seem to find out much about them.... Can anyone give me a heads up please?
> 
> Thanks VM
> 
> Rob


Any chance of any pics of the diver to get an idea of what you have ?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

I have had 3 Kienzle watches in the past..A black dial and a white dial Atlantique with the Unitas

pocket watch movement and a Smaller 40mm case Atlantis in pvd..Eta Movement.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

sean666 said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > Just acquired a Kienzle diver in trade. Can't seem to find out much about them.... Can anyone give me a heads up please?
> ...


Yes - here are the seller's pictures (I'm sure he won't mind).... And thanks to Potz for such a good history of the marque. I searched the net for ages but couldn't find anything....




























The watch doesn't seem to carry a model number, but on the case back it says "Kienzle 820/6950". The dial says "Kienzle 1822 Water Resistant 30atm".

It has a Miyota 21J automatic movement. The case is wider at the base (45mm) than at the top (42mm) and the bezel is 'shrouded'. It comes with a ruuber strap and a leather strap plus a strap changing tool.

Pleased to hear your thoughts.

Rob


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice right lump Rob ,Ive looked at this one before and like it .They appear to be value for money mate


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Exactly the same case as the Aqualung pro 500m...The Aqualung uses a Seiko VX Movement.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

potz said:


> Kienzle was founded in 1822 in Schwenningen in Swabia by a guy called Schlenker. the company is renamed Kienzle & Schlenker when Jakob Kienzle marries into the family - and the business. By 1899 there are about 400 employees and Jakob Kienzle has become the sole owner. He has also introduced american-style assembly-line production. Emphasis at the time is on time-punch machines, taxi meters as well as kitchen and wall clocks.
> 
> In the 1930's the development of the car clock leads to an 8-day clock for aeroplanes.
> 
> ...


Is that DUFA, or DUFFA, or DUFFER!!!  h34r:   :lol:


----------

